# The man cave



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

That my wife and daughter spend slot of time in










3x Xbox 360
1x wii
1x frag tank hiding behind the couches


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SWEET!

Lol I have 3 Xboxs too. lol

Is thats Borderlands 2 on the middle tv? All you need is a big drop down screen for a projector and some big tower speakers!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my and i thought here was crazy lol My kids have playstation 2 and 3, gamecube and wii. Crazy lol


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

My Cousin's Son would be in Heaven (Loves Gaming),and oh yah....thanks for wearing socks.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

How many games can you play at once LOL

I have a PS3 on a 47 tv and that takes up all my attention


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

When do you have time for X- Box or TV? :lol:


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess you need a lot of protein working your thumbs out like that 

"I stopped believing for a while... Journey is gonna be psst!"


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

BCAquaria said:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SWEET!
> 
> Lol I have 3 Xboxs too. lol
> 
> Is thats Borderlands 2 on the middle tv? All you need is a big drop down screen for a projector and some big tower speakers!


I've got a 200" 3d projector in the living room, projectors no mAtter how good of quality suck for gaming IMO

Borderlands 1 on all 3 screens, me my wife and sliver all game together


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

The Guy said:


> When do you have time for X- Box or TV? :lol:


During my 6 day long weekend


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

If i hang in here long enough i'll get a man cave one of these years...
love it!!!!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Ha Ha, i thought i was bad with 2 TV's and 2 Xbox 360 in one room. i guess you got me by one there but i don't see a beer fridge. a must have. i need to get a new live membership. man i miss COD live.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I couldnt notice but is one of your xbox's hotswapped? lol
nice setup


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

snow said:


> I couldnt notice but is one of your xbox's hotswapped? lol
> nice setup


Hotswapped?


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Never seen anyone drink beer out of one of those.LOL


----------

